# EGI?



## Jay L (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a '95 Nissan Maxima GLE. Recently had an accident and the front relay box was damaged. Can't start up now. Can anyone tell me what the "EGI" on the relay box stands for and what does it do?

Sorry if this is an easy question! Thanks in advance!


----------

